# [SOLVED] ati-drivers & xorg-server 1.7.3

## reasons

I'm guessing there is no work around for the block seen here:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11  USE="modules (multilib) -debug" 

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11)

 [~]  sudo emerge --ask ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11  USE="modules (multilib) -debug" 

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11', 'merge') pulled in by

    ati-drivers

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

so I was wondering what driver I should use for a ati 5850. From what I've read radeonhd isn't ready.Last edited by reasons on Tue Dec 15, 2009 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *reasons wrote:*   

> I'm guessing there is no work around for the block seen here:
> 
> ```
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

use older xserver.

neither radeon nor radeonhd are ready in the 3d department. (actually mesa and drm are the packages that gives the 3d)

----------

## reasons

I don't need 3D though. I run xmonad and with mplayer being the most intensive app for the gpu. I've tried to roll back xorg-server all the way to 1.6.5 to but compile always fails.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *reasons wrote:*   

> I don't need 3D though. I run xmonad and with mplayer being the most intensive app for the gpu. I've tried to roll back xorg-server all the way to 1.6.5 to but compile always fails.

 

afaik, ati5xxx work with earlier versions (2d) with that unsupported hardware watermark, you've might wanna stay with the current working version.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should upgrade to the latest stable version of Xorg-Server and pick the ati-drivers version that work with the specific version of Xorg.

----------

## reasons

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *reasons wrote:*   I don't need 3D though. I run xmonad and with mplayer being the most intensive app for the gpu. I've tried to roll back xorg-server all the way to 1.6.5 to but compile always fails. 
> 
> afaik, ati5xxx work with earlier versions (2d) with that unsupported hardware watermark, you've might wanna stay with the current working version.

 

When I emerge xf86-video-radeonhd and then use the driver "radeonhd" in my xorg.conf no screens are found

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you should upgrade to the latest stable version of Xorg-Server and pick the ati-drivers version that work with the specific version of Xorg.

 

The problem with that is I've gone down to 1.5.3-r6, none will compile.

----------

## d2_racing

What's the actual build fail message ?

----------

## reasons

```

Portage 2.1.7.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_750_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Dec 2009 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi ada alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cli clock cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gimp gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg mmx modules mp3 mpd mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session sound spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode visualizer vorbis x264 xft xinerama xorg xterm zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

 * CPV:  x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc hal kernel_linux multilib nptl userland_GNU xorg

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.6.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.6.5-gentoo-patches-01.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5 ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   0001-xace-Fake-return-values-on-denials-in-input-polling-.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0002-xselinux-Stop-special-casing-QueryPointer-access-che.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0003-xace-Relax-permissions-on-XkbGetState-from-Read-to-G.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0004-xselinux-switch-from-x_device-to-separate-x_pointer-.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0005-xselinux-Note-something-in-the-log-if-disabled-by-bo.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0006-xselinux-Allow-SetWindowCreateContext-to-be-used-for.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0007-xselinux-Use-a-more-informative-message-when-disable.patch ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0008-Fix-breakage-on-alpha-caused-by-c7680befe5ae.patch ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running elibtoolize in: xorg-server-1.6.5

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5 ...

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.5/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --disable-ipv6 --disable-dmx --disable-kdrive --disable-tslib --disable-xcalibrate --enable-xvfb --enable-xnest --enable-record --enable-xfree86-utils --enable-install-libxf86config --enable-dri --enable-dri2 --enable-glx --enable-xorg --enable-glx-tls --enable-config-hal --sysconfdir=/etc/X11 --localstatedir=/var --enable-install-setuid --with-fontdir=/usr/share/fonts --with-xkb-output=/var/lib/xkb --without-dtrace --disable-xsdl

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for bash... /bin/bash

checking if dolt supports this host... yes, replacing libtool

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no

checking for cpp... /usr/bin/cpp

checking if /usr/bin/cpp requires -undef... yes

checking if /usr/bin/cpp requires -traditional... yes

checking for sed... (cached) /bin/sed

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking size of unsigned long... 8

checking for pid_t... yes

checking byteswap.h usability... yes

checking byteswap.h presence... yes

checking for byteswap.h... yes

checking sys/endian.h usability... no

checking sys/endian.h presence... no

checking for sys/endian.h... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for geteuid... yes

checking for getuid... yes

checking for link... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for getopt... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for walkcontext... no

checking for backtrace... yes

checking for getisax... no

checking for getzoneid... no

checking for shmctl64... no

checking for strcasestr... yes

checking for ffs... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for getdtablesize... yes

checking for getifaddrs... yes

checking for getpeereid... no

checking for getpeerucred... no

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for mmap... yes

checking for sqrt in -lm... yes

checking for cbrt in -lm... yes

checking ndbm.h usability... no

checking ndbm.h presence... no

checking for ndbm.h... no

checking dbm.h usability... no

checking dbm.h presence... no

checking for dbm.h... no

checking rpcsvc/dbm.h usability... no

checking rpcsvc/dbm.h presence... no

checking for rpcsvc/dbm.h... no

checking linux/agpgart.h usability... yes

checking linux/agpgart.h presence... yes

checking for linux/agpgart.h... yes

checking sys/agpio.h usability... no

checking sys/agpio.h presence... no

checking for sys/agpio.h... no

checking linux/apm_bios.h usability... yes

checking linux/apm_bios.h presence... yes

checking for linux/apm_bios.h... yes

checking linux/fb.h usability... yes

checking linux/fb.h presence... yes

checking for linux/fb.h... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h usability... yes

checking asm/mtrr.h presence... yes

checking for asm/mtrr.h... yes

checking sys/memrange.h usability... no

checking sys/memrange.h presence... no

checking for sys/memrange.h... no

checking machine/mtrr.h usability... no

checking machine/mtrr.h presence... no

checking for machine/mtrr.h... no

checking for sys/linker.h... no

checking for SYSV IPC... yes

checking machine/apmvar.h usability... no

checking machine/apmvar.h presence... no

checking for machine/apmvar.h... no

checking execinfo.h usability... yes

checking execinfo.h presence... yes

checking for execinfo.h... yes

checking for backtrace in -lc... yes

checking to see if we can install the Xorg server as root... yes

checking if Xtrans should support UNIX socket connections... yes

checking if Xtrans should support TCP socket connections... yes

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking for main in -lws2_32... no

checking if IPv6 support should be built... no

./configure: line 15287: ac_fn_c_check_member: command not found

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking if Xtrans should support os-specific local connections... no

checking for authdes_seccreate... no

checking for authdes_create... yes

checking for library containing getsecretkey... none required

checking if Secure RPC authentication ("SUN-DES-1") should be supported... yes

checking for /usr/share/sgml/X11/defs.ent... no

checking for linuxdoc... no

checking for ps2pdf... /usr/bin/ps2pdf

checking Whether to build documentation... no

checking Whether to build pdf documentation... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

checking for HAL... yes

checking for glibc...... yes

checking for clock_gettime... no

checking for clock_gettime in -lrt... yes

checking for a useful monotonic clock ...... yes

checking for XLIB... yes

checking for GL... yes

checking for DRIPROTO... yes

checking for GL... yes

checking for DRI2PROTO... yes

checking for LIBDRM... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strcasestr... (cached) yes

checking for XDMCP... yes

checking for XdmcpWrap in -lXdmcp... yes

checking for SHA1Init in -lmd... no

checking for XSERVERCFLAGS... yes

checking for XSERVERLIBS... yes

checking if SVR4 needs to be defined... no

checking whether to build Xvfb DDX... yes

checking for XNESTMODULES... yes

checking whether to build Xnest DDX... yes

checking whether to build Xorg DDX... yes

checking for PCIACCESS... yes

checking for pci_system_init_dev_mem... yes

checking for pci_device_enable... yes

checking for DGA... yes

checking for DGA... yes

checking for XF86VIDMODE... yes

checking for XF86VIDMODE... yes

checking for XORG_MODULES... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking whether to build XWin DDX... no

checking dependency style of $(CC)... none

checking for DMXMODULES... no

checking whether to build Xdmx DDX... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating glx/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating composite/Makefile

config.status: creating damageext/Makefile

config.status: creating dbe/Makefile

config.status: creating dix/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating fb/Makefile

config.status: creating record/Makefile

config.status: creating config/Makefile

config.status: creating mi/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/damage/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/shadow/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/cw/Makefile

config.status: creating miext/rootless/Makefile

config.status: creating os/Makefile

config.status: creating randr/Makefile

config.status: creating render/Makefile

config.status: creating xkb/Makefile

config.status: creating Xext/Makefile

config.status: creating Xi/Makefile

config.status: creating xfixes/Makefile

config.status: creating exa/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/common/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/common/xf86Build.h

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/ddc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dixmods/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dixmods/extmod/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/devel/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/man/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/doc/sgml/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dri/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dri2/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/dummylib/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/exa/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/fbdevhw/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/i2c/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/int10/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/loader/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/modes/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/bsd/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/bus/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/hurd/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/sco/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/solaris/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/os-support/sysv/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/parser/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/ramdac/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/shadowfb/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/vbe/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/vgahw/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/x86emu/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/xaa/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/xf8_16bpp/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/utils/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/utils/cvt/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xfree86/utils/gtf/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/config/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/examples/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/input/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/glxProxy/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/dmx/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/vfb/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xnest/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xwin/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/GL/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/bundle/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/doc/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/mach-startup/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/pbproxy/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/xquartz/xpr/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/ephyr/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/fake/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/fbdev/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/linux/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/sdl/Makefile

config.status: creating hw/kdrive/src/Makefile

config.status: creating xorg-server.pc

config.status: creating include/do-not-use-config.h

config.status: creating include/xorg-server.h

config.status: creating include/dix-config.h

config.status: creating include/xorg-config.h

config.status: creating include/xkb-config.h

config.status: creating include/xwin-config.h

config.status: creating include/kdrive-config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5 ...

make -j5 

Making all in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

/usr/bin/cpp -undef -traditional -D__vendorversion__="\"xorg-server 1.6.5\" \"X Version 11\"" -D__xorgversion__="\"xorg-server 1.6.5\" \"X Version 11\"" -D__appmansuffix__=1 -D__filemansuffix__=5 -D__libmansuffix__=3 -D__miscmansuffix__=7 -D__drivermansuffix__=4 -D__adminmansuffix__=8 -D__mandir__=/usr/share/man -D__projectroot__=/usr -D__xconfigfile__=xorg.conf -D__xconfigdir__= -D__xlogfile__= -D__xservername__=Xorg  -D__default_font_path__="`echo /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/ | sed -e 's/,/, /g'`" < Xserver.man.pre | sed -e '/^#  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^#line  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^[         ]*XCOMM$/s/XCOMM/#/' -e '/^[         ]*XCOMM[^a-zA-Z0-9_]/s/XCOMM/#/' -e '/^[         ]*XHASH/s/XHASH/#/' -e '/\@\@$/s/\@\@$/\\/' > Xserver.man

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

cp Xserver.man Xserver.1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/doc'

Making all in include

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/include'

Making all in dix

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT atom.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/atom.Tpo -c -o atom.lo atom.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT colormap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/colormap.Tpo -c -o colormap.lo colormap.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT cursor.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cursor.Tpo -c -o cursor.lo cursor.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT deprecated.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/deprecated.Tpo -c -o deprecated.lo deprecated.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT devices.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/devices.Tpo -c -o devices.lo devices.c

cursor.c: In function ‘CreateRootCursor’:

cursor.c:548: warning: ‘LookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:282)

devices.c: In function ‘InitStringFeedbackClassDeviceStruct’:

devices.c:1468: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

colormap.c: In function ‘AllocColor’:

colormap.c:898: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

colormap.c:915: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

colormap.c: In function ‘FreeClientPixels’:

colormap.c:1557: warning: ‘LookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:282)

deprecated.c: In function ‘LookupIDByType’:

deprecated.c:152: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at deprecated.c:120)

deprecated.c: In function ‘LookupIDByClass’:

deprecated.c:159: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByClass’ is deprecated (declared at deprecated.c:135)

mv -f .deps/deprecated.Tpo .deps/deprecated.Plo

mv -f .deps/atom.Tpo .deps/atom.Plo

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT dispatch.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dispatch.Tpo -c -o dispatch.lo dispatch.c

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT dixfonts.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dixfonts.Tpo -c -o dixfonts.lo dixfonts.c

mv -f .deps/cursor.Tpo .deps/cursor.Plo

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include    -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow  -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -DVENDOR_NAME=\""The X.Org Foundation"\" -DVENDOR_RELEASE="(((1) * 10000000) + ((6) * 100000) + ((5) * 1000) + 0)" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -MT dixutils.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dixutils.Tpo -c -o dixutils.lo dixutils.c

In file included from ../Xext/panoramiX.h:44,

                 from dispatch.c:134:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:49: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:54: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXQueryVersion’

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:64: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXGetState’

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:70: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXGetScreenCount’

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:76: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXGetScreenSize’

In file included from ../Xext/panoramiX.h:44,

                 from dixfonts.c:75:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:49: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:54: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXQueryVersion’

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:64: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXGetState’

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:70: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXGetScreenCount’

/usr/include/X11/extensions/panoramiXext.h:76: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘XPanoramiXGetScreenSize’

dixfonts.c: In function ‘SetDefaultFont’:

dixfonts.c:145: warning: ‘LookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:282)

dixfonts.c: In function ‘doPolyText’:

dixfonts.c:1212: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByClass’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:275)

dixfonts.c:1242: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

dixfonts.c: In function ‘doImageText’:

dixfonts.c:1497: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByClass’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:275)

dixfonts.c: In function ‘find_old_font’:

dixfonts.c:2046: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

make[2]: *** [dixfonts.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

dispatch.c: In function ‘ProcCloseFont’:

dispatch.c:1117: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

make[2]: *** [dispatch.lo] Error 1

dixutils.c: In function ‘dixLookupGC’:

dixutils.c:243: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

mv -f .deps/dixutils.Tpo .deps/dixutils.Plo

mv -f .deps/devices.Tpo .deps/devices.Plo

mv -f .deps/colormap.Tpo .deps/colormap.Plo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5/dix'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   61:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3742:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4704:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   environment, line 4742:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5'

```

```

Portage 2.1.7.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_750_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Dec 2009 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi ada alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cli clock cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dri ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran gdbm gimp gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg mmx modules mp3 mpd mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session sound spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode visualizer vorbis x264 xft xinerama xorg xterm zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_US" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

your version of xineramaproto and/or libXinerama is too new   :Idea: 

you might need to mask several other versions of x11-proto/... and x11-libs/... and re-compile them to get it (xorg-server) to compile

try the following in /etc/portage/package.mask:

 *Quote:*   

> #=x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.93*
> 
> #=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.99*
> 
> =x11-libs/libdrm-9999
> ...

 

I hope you've already upgraded to newer libxcb  :Wink: 

latest stable version of xorg-server working for me is:

1.6.5

get a patched version from energyman's overlay which will make compositing faster ...

----------

## kiboko

I had to downgrade to x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 to keep x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11 working as it blocks >=x11-base/xorg-server-7.0.

Now x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11 does not compile on sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32. So now I cannot even upgrade my kernel to the latest.

Also I have just found that the new media-libs/mesa-7.7_rc2 requires >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1.

Things are beginning to spiral out of control on my ~ ATI platforms.

Any new suggestions on how to get x11-drivers/xorg-server working again with the latest kernels on ATI based workstations?

----------

## i92guboj

With latest kernels there are not many options, only radeon really. fglrx has always been that way. They always lack a couple of kernel versions behind, and some X releases as well.

I have managed to get DRI working and 3d support with the radeon driver, but it won't be painless. If you want to try, you will probably need the 9999 ebuilds for xf86-video-ati, libdrm and mesa, from the x11 overlay. Note that I don't need 3d either, but the big problem without DRI is that everything takes quite a bit of cpu, and that XVideo doesn't work, which in turn means that even watching to a movie in mplayer will be nearly impossible if DRI is not on.

I got it working, somehow, though it's far from perfect. Even neverwinter nights runs, kind of, though X leaks ram like mad and I have to shut it down in a minute or so becase the swapping completely kills my machine. I admit they are getting close though, good work. KMS is also working nicely I might add. One of the very big pains with fglrx is that I was always scared to exit X. No matter what version there was always a big chance that it would lock my box, requiring a reboot. KMS got rid of that completely.

Also note that this is on an r6xx (2600) GPU. I have no idea how well supported your -newer- GPU will work with radeon.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *kiboko wrote:*   

> I had to downgrade to x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 to keep x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11 working as it blocks >=x11-base/xorg-server-7.0.
> 
> Now x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11 does not compile on sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32. So now I cannot even upgrade my kernel to the latest.
> 
> Also I have just found that the new media-libs/mesa-7.7_rc2 requires >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1.
> ...

 

sure

```
cd /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers && ebuild ati-drivers-9.11.ebuild unpack
```

```
cd /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/work && grep -q signal.h common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/kcl_io.c || perl -pi -e 's|(#include <linux/poll.h>\n)|\1#include <linux/signal.h>\n|' common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/kcl_io.c && cd /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

```
ebuild ati-drivers-9.11.ebuild compile && ebuild ati-drivers-9.11.ebuild install && ebuild ati-drivers-9.11.ebuild qmerge && ebuild ati-drivers-9.11.ebuild clean
```

then manually load the module

```
modprobe fglrx
```

that should get you up and running again

eventually you'll need to 

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

kudos to kano for this "fix" for 2.6.32   :Smile: 

----------

## reasons

Was able to roll back with a lot of work, but now X doesn't start and Xorg -configure gives me this error. Do the latest ati drivers require kernel32 because I have 31-r6 ATM.

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux epsilon 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Dec 14 03:48:07 PST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 14 December 2009  12:33:27PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 14 12:42:05 2009

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:6899:1043:0330 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xbfbe0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

   ati

   radeon

   fglrx

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.67.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) PCS database file /etc/ati/amdpcsdb not found

(II)   Creating PCS database from initial defaults instead

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x6899

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6899) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4eb3d6]

1: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x4938c9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f13cf8c3f50]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x97d) [0x7f13ce628e3d]

4: Xorg(xf86CallDriverProbe+0xe4) [0x469d54]

5: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1a4) [0x47c184]

6: Xorg(InitOutput+0x998) [0x46b7d8]

7: Xorg(main+0x200) [0x4311f0]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f13cf8b05c6]

9: Xorg [0x430839]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## reasons

Solved that and I'm sitting fine with the vesa driver. When I use fglrx, X starts but freezes with a black screen and everything is non-responsive forcing me to restart. I tried aticonfig --acpi-services=off before starting X and that did nothing and glxinfo | grep direct gives me direct rendering: Yes though I don't think that counts.

Based on this post I assumed 9.9 drivers would work, so I went to them and I get this.

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=94752&postcount=42

```

sudo modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

EDIT - Thank God for the gentoo archives. Had to disabled direct rendering in the kernel and we're good. After two days of vesa, 1680x1050 never looked so good.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## reasons

I swear ATI just hates me. Did an update yesterday, just changed use to allow ipv6. Long story short, I now have the same problem. New log, same error:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux epsilon 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Fri Apr 16 08:13:22 PDT 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 16 April 2010  07:51:14AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 16 08:20:13 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0xf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 2

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:6899:1043:0330 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xbfbe0000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

   fglrx

   vesa

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.70.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.70.3

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x6899

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x6899) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e9286]

1: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x4913f9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f936d4e13a0]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbe+0x998) [0x7f936c8cfef8]

4: Xorg(xf86CallDriverProbe+0xe4) [0x4678c4]

5: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x1a4) [0x479cb4]

6: Xorg(InitOutput+0x998) [0x469348]

7: Xorg(main+0x200) [0x430500]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f936d4cda26]

9: Xorg [0x42fb49]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## whig

Check this page for open source ATI drivers, 5xxx cards aren't there yet.

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

----------

## VoidMage

That's radeonhd, what about x11-video-ati ?

----------

## whig

Unsure myself, but the poster a bit back had limited success.

----------

